# Treats for Pearly Whites



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I was wondering what kind of treats are good for making teeth whiter. I know Bully Sticks, and Antlers are supposed to help, but oh dog are they expensive. Do you guys know anyplace that sells affordable ones? I don't want to go broke, LOL
Raw has already worked wonders but I can't help but notice that a few spots aren't getting much better. 

Patchie has this one tooth, waaaay in the back that was disgusting with tartar buildup and recently I can see the tip of it is white, but compared to how the rest of her teeth have cleared up these past 6? months, it isn't showing much progress.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you tried raw beef ribs yet?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Have you tried raw beef ribs yet?


Yep, they tend to leave the bone =/ , with pork ribs hey actually chew on them though.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

My local feed store sells pretty affordable bully sticks and tendons. 

Since your dogs are smaller maybe pork [or lamb or goat] ribs will do for them what beef ribs do for bigger dogs?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you sure there isn't anything wrong with the tooth thats stopping him from using it?


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

3Musketeers said:


> . . . I know Bully Sticks, and Antlers are supposed to help, but oh dog are they expensive. Do you guys know anyplace that sells affordable ones? I don't want to go broke, LOL


The best deal on bully sticks I've found for smaller purchases is bestbullysticks on eBay. We buy five standard 6" sticks for $8.49, USPS shipping included, or $1.70/stick. Larger sticks or amounts are priced accordingly. 

The prices on Bully Sticks - All Natural Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick are even better but you have to make a pretty big purchase to amortize the shippiing.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We actually got a goofed shipment from them o. O we bought 5 jumbo 12" which was 20 bucks to our door, and they sent 12 :lol: i dunno what happened so were set for a while from them but we'll definitely be ordering again!

On the antler side of things... talk to some people around in your area lol i have been and they are refering me to people that hunt for antlers :biggrin:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been REALLY happy with Bully Sticks - All Natural Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick ... they've been the best prices I've found thus far.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Tobi said:


> On the antler side of things... talk to some people around in your area lol i have been and they are refering me to people that hunt for antlers :biggrin:


or shop for a whole rack on Ebay. In the year and a half we've had the full rack the dogs have gone through MAYBE 1/2 of 1 side. All for $40... :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> or shop for a whole rack on Ebay. In the year and a half we've had the full rack the dogs have gone through MAYBE 1/2 of 1 side. All for $40... :biggrin:


I didn't even think to look online for them! definitely checking that out thanks!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Tobi said:


> I didn't even think to look online for them! definitely checking that out thanks!


For example, here's a great one! Bigger than we got...
7x7 Elk Rack antlers taxidermy antler brown decor deer | eBay

Another..
http://cgi.ebay.com/5X5-elk-antlers...ultDomain_0&hash=item27ba04c68d#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colorado-Wild-E...ultDomain_0&hash=item33669471b9#ht_500wt_1156

Looks like lots of great buys!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

This is a good company, they have all sorts of antlers
Wholesale to the Public: Antler Dog Chews |


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> For example, here's a great one! Bigger than we got...
> 7x7 Elk Rack antlers taxidermy antler brown decor deer | eBay
> 
> Another..
> ...


Holy mother of jeebus! Those are huuge! Hmmm, on the bright side the dogs would never be able to move it from their assigned chewing spot xDDD.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Are you sure there isn't anything wrong with the tooth thats stopping him from using it?


Well she uses that side of her mouth, but it's the tooth all the way in the back, behind the big molar, bit hard to see, especially covered in brown-gunk.



Unosmom said:


> This is a good company, they have all sorts of antlers
> Wholesale to the Public: Antler Dog Chews |


:O these look pretty cheap actually.



channeledbymodem said:


> The best deal on bully sticks I've found for smaller purchases is bestbullysticks on eBay. We buy five standard 6" sticks for $8.49, USPS shipping included, or $1.70/stick. Larger sticks or amounts are priced accordingly.
> 
> The prices on Bully Sticks - All Natural Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick are even better but you have to make a pretty big purchase to amortize the shippiing.


Ah, that looks pretty good too, much better than $4+ per stick.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> For example, here's a great one! Bigger than we got...
> 7x7 Elk Rack antlers taxidermy antler brown decor deer | eBay
> 
> Another..
> ...


I was actually just going to ask how big the one that you got was so i knew what to gauge by  i'm going to throw in a few bids on some of them and see what we can fish up.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Tobi said:


> I was actually just going to ask how big the one that you got was so i knew what to gauge by  i'm going to throw in a few bids on some of them and see what we can fish up.


That's basically what I did. Kept bidding til I got one that stayed a reasonable price and wasn't outrageous for shipping


----------

